# Long-Tailed Cat/Attacking deer on our ranch-Pics



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

1.The Stalk
2. & 3. The vicious attack
4. Afterwards


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Grea photos. Really enjoyed that.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

ol' salt said:


> Grea photos. Really enjoyed that.


Thanks, Ol' salt. These pics are authentic, from tonight. This has been going on for over a week now. I just don't know what to do.:tongue:


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

thats to cool


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Buckskin, very cool pics. That looks like one of those South Texas Wampus Cats. They're real hard on the deer herd, play the front legs right off of them.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

awww sweet!!! lol. its caturday 2cool style.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

The life or death struggle was fierce but here is an update:
1. They called a truce, kissed and made-up
2. & 3. Time for some well deserved sleep. Night-Night.
BAWAAAAAAHAHAHAH:rotfl:


----------



## Jay Shady (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Dang thats cute.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

LOL, great pics. rs


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Great Pics, Awesome!!! Thanks for Sharing!!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Thanks, great pictures. Making friends with that little guy will make it tough on your hunting! Especially when your little girls get attached to him.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Not what I expected... That is 2cool...


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Greenie sent, those are great!


----------



## I got the hook up (Feb 28, 2009)

*WOW*

you have a deer living in your garage, you are my hero!


----------



## Sniper John (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh man you got me. 

Great pictures.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Sweet! Good pics!


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

Way to go bukkskin....great pics. Looks like those two might be buds for life.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, Thanks for all the positive remarks. I thought I would try a light-hearted thread down here. Thought for sure I was gonna hear "crickets". Hopefully I put a grin on a few faces, That was the goal.
I don't have a garage, but he is livin in the back yard. 
Doe had triplets and couldn't handle them all. I let him lay for 6 days, trying to give her a chance to catch up. When he could barely stand on his own, I pulled him. He was skin and bones, Hungry, and took right to the bottle. I've been putting him out there everyday trying to get him hooked up with another doe, but no luck so far. He's doing real good here at the house.:cheers:
I sit on the back steps at dark with a cold one, and get a good laugh watching them play.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

He's found a new mama now and a playmate, you getting soft or something, lol. rs


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

thats cool stuff


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*you most definitely put a smile on my face.love the pics an the story on how he ended up at your place. thanks for sharing :smile: *
* :cheers:*


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> He's found a new mama now and a playmate, *you getting soft or something*, lol. rs


 Yes.:redface: LOL


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Great pictures! Keep posting up pictures as the little guy grows. Pretty soon he will be able to beat up that older sibling cat! Haha


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Don't turn your back on that long tail. He seems to have lost his fear of man and he will be after you next


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Greenie to ya! Those pictures are the best!!! Thanks for a smile on Monday morning!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

haha...not what i was expecting at all!

very nice pics! :cheers:


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Made a hectic monday a bit better.
cool pics!!!!
K


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

I've got some more of those long-tailed critters if you'd like me to bring them over.

Good pics.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*AWESOME BROTHER, THANKS FOR POSTING...*


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Hah! Very cool...who'd have thunk it?

Keep us posted by posting more pictures 

TH


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

you've got heaven on earth....2cool


----------



## coyotero (Jul 13, 2005)

That is a great post;

should be a "sticky"

JV


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Bukkskin said:


> Doe had triplets and couldn't handle them all. I let him lay for 6 days, trying to give her a chance to catch up. When he could barely stand on his own, I pulled him. He was skin and bones, Hungry, and took right to the bottle. I've been putting him out there everyday trying to get him hooked up with another doe, but no luck so far.


She had trips, nice. Where they all bucks? If not, why didn't you pull the doe fawns and let him try to stay with momma? Most of my breeder buds pull the doe fawns and bottle them on purpose while leaving the bucks on Mom.
What's the little bucks blood line?

NONE of my doe, have dropped yet. Very upset, this means the cover buck took and not the AI. Dang it. I had a great doe that was AIed to TexRoller, I was SOOO excited about the fawns. Oh well.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

This is 2cool was not expecting this..


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

leadhead10 said:


> This is 2cool was not expecting this..


x2! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

2 cool, The long tail is stalking a june bug in the last pic.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

txsnyper said:


> She had trips, nice. Where they all bucks? If not, why didn't you pull the doe fawns and let him try to stay with momma? Most of my breeder buds pull the doe fawns and bottle them on purpose while leaving the bucks on Mom.
> What's the little bucks blood line?
> 
> NONE of my doe, have dropped yet. Very upset, this means the cover buck took and not the AI. Dang it. I had a great doe that was AIed to TexRoller, I was SOOO excited about the fawns. Oh well.


I am thinking Bukkskin knows what he is doing, at least I hope he does, the cats name is Felix---that is all I can say. rs


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Well 7 weeks later they are still one big happy Fam-deer-cat-ily.

Waitin for Supper. LOL


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

That is cool. Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Well "Buddy"(that original little buck fawn) has long since left the yard and now prefers to reside down in the pens. Little feller is so tame, you can scratch him forever and he just stands there loving it. He still takes a bottle at noon and he is 4 and 1/2 months old sad3smsad3sm LOL,The cat however, thinks he is a deer and runs with the heard all the time. Here in the backyard, they are taking a knap after lunch(today). Dang cat was Kneeding on the bigger doe fawn today looking for milk.

Old "Buddy" ain't got a spot left on him.


----------



## marsh bandit (Aug 17, 2011)

That's pretty neat! Thanks for sharing


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow thanks for sharing BFL best friends for life.Gods words do say the lion will lay with the lamb someday just saying.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the update! That is pretty funny....cute, etc.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Neat pictures...thanks!


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

That is AWESOME...great pics...thanks for sharing


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

looking at the cats ear tips, it looks like a bobcat. Very cool pics


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 25, 2008)

Awesome!

Thanks for updating.


----------

